# bird shot buck



## Rainbow Record (Jul 13, 2012)

my dad and i spent 2 days hunting tappen lake area after seeing no deer on monday tuesday turned out to be a little better the neighbors put on a drive and pushed 10 deer out of a large thicket right to the both of us we were trying to target bucks only since numbers seem to be down not trophy hunters by any means basically meat hunters we both tagged bucks not much to speak of in the antler department i thought i would share that after getting the deer home my dads buck had bird shot under the skin after letting them hang for roughly 4 days we butchered them his deers left front shoulder had several looked to be #5or#6 bird shot in the muscle surprisingly there was no festering,clots,puss or any sign of damage totally inhumane to shoot deer with bird shot not going to kill deer unless its point blank


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I found a 22 bullet in the front shoulder of my last buck.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

We've found bird shot in deer before also. My dad killed a short tined buck that was 19" wide....Its hind quarters had a bucnh of birdshot in it. Like yours there wasn't any infection or anything.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I've found bird shot, .22 bullets in two bucks, & an old broadhead in the top of a hip of another. The broadhead was surrrounded by a semi hard coating like a cyst. None showed any sign of infection from them. I did find a doe several years ago that was killed by a blast of #5 or #6 shot , apparently at pretty close range. Didn't really puncture the lungs much, but the bruising caused the lungs to fill up with blood slowly. At least that's the explanation the GW gave me.


----------



## SeA nYmPhO (Mar 25, 2008)

I know while rabbit hunting I have mistakenly shot deer while the dogs hot on a rabbit. When you're shooting though heavy brush, a deer doesnt stick out as much as you would think.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

SeA nYmPhO said:


> I know while rabbit hunting I have mistakenly shot deer while the dogs hot on a rabbit. When you're shooting though heavy brush, a deer doesnt stick out as much as you would think.


I really hope that's sarcasm....


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

SeA nYmPhO said:


> I know while rabbit hunting I have mistakenly shot deer while the dogs hot on a rabbit. When you're shooting though heavy brush, a deer doesnt stick out as much as you would think.


What size birdshot and how close? I passed on a shot on a cottontail with my 20 gauge because that rabbit was less than 5 yards away and I was using #6 birdshot. 
Are you serious about having really shot deer taking them for a rabbit? I dont take a shot on anything unless I know for sure what I am looking at.


----------



## bassfisher0866 (Nov 24, 2014)

better stay away from where that guy hunts. why on earth would you say something like that. your license should be taken away for life for being STUPID.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

SeA nYmPhO said:


> I know while rabbit hunting I have mistakenly shot deer while the dogs hot on a rabbit. When you're shooting though heavy brush, a deer doesnt stick out as much as you would think.


That statement is pretty scarey if serious. How many of your dogs have you shot not seeing them in the brush??? WOW!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

c'mon guys it could happen. i shot bigfoot once mistaken it from being a big groundhog. lol WOW!!!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> What size birdshot and how close? I passed on a shot on a cottontail with my 20 gauge because that rabbit was less than 5 yards away and I was using #6 birdshot.
> Are you serious about having really shot deer taking them for a rabbit? I dont take a shot on anything unless I know for sure what I am looking at.


Maybe he thought it would make Boone & Crockett! Considering the difference in size between a rabbit and a deer, maybe he shot the deer in the foot!

And yes, you would have blown that bunny to smithereens. Good idea to hold your fire. 

I did have a mistake kill on a rabbit hunt once. I shot a feral cat! Of course, they're a little closer to a rabbit in size than a deer is!


----------



## catmoris (Jul 12, 2012)

For my opinion birds shot could use some upset garden owner just to scare deer . They know that's not lethal for deer in longer range but .22 can use only POACHERS!!! And they are not so far from that area 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Wonder if this is the butt head that loaded my right leg up with bird shot 40 years ago.


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

Unbelievable


----------



## eyetroller24 (Feb 1, 2013)

Funny u say u shot one at tappan with birdshot it it I too shot one on Monday and while skinning it out on Thursday day the whole side was peppered with it never made it though the skin but I couldn't believe it and if u shot a deer while rabbit hunting because u mistake it as a rabbit u my friend should never hunt again I dnt know bout u but never seen a deer that looks like a rabbit or my u should go back to hunters education never shoot until u have completely id ur target pretty sure they teach that there ......


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

